# Why and when should you flash gpu BIOS



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 8, 2013)

Under what circumstances should you flash gpu BIOS.?
What does flashing achieve?
Should we all be flashing reguarly?


Sorry i only have the questions and none of the answers.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2013)

1. If the manufacturer says so. If you are going for ballz out overclocking and you need a bios that has no limits. If there is an inherent flaw with the original bios.

2. Particular things such as above.

3. No, there is no reason to. It's a silly practice.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't recommend people flashing GPU BIOSes (or any BIOSes for that matter) unless they are encountering a certain hardware issue that is KNOWN to be corrected by a new BIOS revision, and they must know how to do it properly as well as revert from a bad flash. Usually people end up doing it despite this and then they fill TPU with crap threads about how they screwed over their card because they weren't thinking and didn't back up the original BIOS.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 8, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> and they must know how to do it properly as well as revert from a bad flash. Usually people end up doing it despite this and then they fill TPU with crap threads about how they screwed over their card because they weren't thinking and didn't back up the original BIOS.


 If only they would use the 'SEARCH' button   FRIST


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 8, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I don't recommend people flashing GPU BIOSes (or any BIOSes for that matter) unless they are encountering a certain hardware issue that is KNOWN to be corrected by a new BIOS revision



unless your buying EVGA mobos  BIOS updating is a must


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 8, 2013)

Over at Overclock.net there are many people flashing the BIOS on their Titan cards.  I've flashed mine but flashed it back again.  The Titan is artificially restricted to a lower power consumption, it means it would go faster with a little more juice but Nvidia have been very conservative.
For regular gaming though flashing should only be done to correct faults and usually at the vendors recommendation.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd say never do it unless you really know that your card has a problem which can only be solved through flashing.
I had that issue with my 5970. It used to go grey-screen while in 2D mode when it under-clocked. Found on more than one source that bios flashing to a more recent bios which had been developed specifically to solve that problem would solve it (I had bought mine very early on release) so I flashed both gpu's bios and it worked fine since then.

Otherwise, I'd say if it ain't broke don't try to fix it


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2013)

I bet I'm not the only one who first flashed a VGA bios when the 6950->6970 bios trick came out. Admittedly I was nervous about it, but cards having dual bioses really takes away some of the anxiety and uncertainty.

And always save your original bios before any flashing.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 8, 2013)

When the warranty covers it


----------



## tokyoduong (Apr 9, 2013)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Under what circumstances should you flash gpu BIOS.?
> What does flashing achieve?
> Should we all be flashing reguarly?
> 
> ...



1. There are no circumstances where you SHOULD flash gpu bios and manufacturers don't normally recommend flashing. It's very rare that there's a critical bios update for gpus. You should contact customer service first before proceeding. It could void warranties.
 You can flash for OC/unlock benefits at your own risk

2. OC benefits or unlocking. 

3. No, do not flash regularly. BIOS are not released regularly like drivers. Update your drivers in windows, that is something you want to do on a regular basis.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> There are no circumstances where you SHOULD flash gpu bios and manufacturers don't normally recommend flashing. It's very rare that there's a critical bios update for gpus. You should contact customer service first before proceeding. It could void warranties.
> You can flash for OC/unlock benefits at your own risk



Except for right now. We are in a weird transition period with UEFI BIOSes, and many VGAs require BIOS updates in order to be fully compliant with UEFI and Windows8. 

Also, Gigabyte has BIOSes on their product pages for many of their current VGAs, precisely because of this UEFI issue, as well as to offer "free" upgrades to older cards to newer "boost" clocks(AMD 7-series GPUS).

As a user, I have contacted three different VGA manufacturers in recent weeks over various issues, and each and every time, BOS flashing to the GPU was the first step taken after ensuring that the system was stable.


Otherwise, I agree, most users don't need to flash BIOSes. As an enthusiast, I'll ALWAYS try different BIOSes for my VGAs, but I know the risks involved, and I know how and have the hardware to recover from a bad flash.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 9, 2013)

Im glad i asked the questions and appreciate the concise nature and quality of the answers.

I think the moral is,  If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a question, can a bios become corrupted through constant crashes?


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I have a question, can a bios become corrupted through constant crashes?



Yes, but most likely there's another problem if there's "constant crashes".


----------



## xvi (Apr 9, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> I'd say never do it unless you really know that your card has a problem which can only be solved through flashing.
> I had that issue with my 5970. It used to go grey-screen while in 2D mode when it under-clocked. Found on more than one source that bios flashing to a more recent bios which had been developed specifically to solve that problem would solve it (I had bought mine very early on release) so I flashed both gpu's bios and it worked fine since then.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd say if it ain't broke don't try to fix it


+1 to everything here, especially the last part.



d1nky said:


> I have a question, can a bios become corrupted through constant crashes?


No. The BIOS is pretty much read-only unless you're flashing it. A bit like a CD or DVD.
Edit: Erocker says yes. Erocker is probably right.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 9, 2013)

when overclocking and driver crashes (my own fault pushing too far for benches) then it hangs/restarts and the clocks are stuck on previous clocks. then needs bios switched over and driver sweep to fix problem, usually loops like that. 

but im talking near death overclocks 1250/1800.... I had to beat some guy on 3dmark 2013


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> +1 to everything here, especially the last part.
> 
> 
> No. The BIOS is pretty much read-only unless you're flashing it. A bit like a CD or DVD.
> Edit: Erocker says yes. Erocker is probably right.



Nah, it's a very slim chance. Instability can cause all kinds of weird issues.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 9, 2013)

im certain its bios as normal clocks are fine, same scores on benches. but soon as it starts getting on this weird crash/clock loop it sticks and any oc crashes. but soon as I switch to the other bios, and driver sweep its fine, till im stupid again


----------



## xvi (Apr 9, 2013)

erocker said:


> Nah, it's a very slim chance. Instability can cause all kinds of weird issues.



Well, that's always true. I suppose it's just that it "shouldn't" write to the BIOS, but there's always that chance.

Something along the lines of unstable memory corrupts the address of a write request to the GPU BIOS, I would imagine? I'll admit I don't know as much as I'd like on this subject.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> Well, that's always true. I suppose it's just that it "shouldn't" write to the BIOS, but there's always that chance.
> 
> Something along the lines of unstable memory corrupts the address of a write request to the GPU BIOS, I would imagine? I'll admit I don't know as much as I'd like on this subject.



Me neither!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 9, 2013)

makes me laugh how many people probably sign up to this forum (and others) saying ive flashed my gpu and its gone wrong.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> makes me laugh how many people probably sign up to this forum (and others) saying ive flashed my gpu and its gone wrong.


LOL, I feel the same way about people delidding their Ivybridge CPUs...


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2013)

Never. If you have to ask you probably should not do it.


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 9, 2013)

There are instances where flashing is required.
If the GPU manufacturer states you should.

Or in my situation:-
I have flashed the BIOS of one of my old cards after installing an Acrtic Twin Turbo on it.
Turns out the fans would not spin without Rivatuner due to weak original fan profile.
I did not want to rely on software for fans to work.
So I had to edit the BIOS to have a more aggressive fan profile to make sure the fans kicked in on the new cooler.



d1nky said:


> makes me laugh how many people probably sign up to this forum (and others) saying ive flashed my gpu and its gone wrong.



Most of these people don't even have the idea to back up their original BIOS.

Never assume everything is going to go ahead smoothly is the number one rule to assume.


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 9, 2013)

there were also the good old days when you could flash your card to unlock moar shaders.



EarthDog said:


> LOL, I feel the same way about people delidding their Ivybridge CPUs...



i really don't get all the fuss about delidding, i did it on an athlon64 3000+ couple of years ago using nothing but a scalpel blade and vice to press the blade through the glue ffs. these new sockets need a shim, boo hoo.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2013)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Under what circumstances should you flash gpu BIOS.?


BIOS related problem with the card.  For example, I have a Sapphire card that was unstable at factory overclocks, RMA'd it twice and it is still unstable.  The warranty expired so I flashed the card to a newer, HD 5870 spec clocks and the card has been stable since.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Should we all be flashing reguarly?


No.  I would only flash when the card is outside of warranty and by then, there should only be a handful of BIOS that are suitable and stable for the card.  If the card is stable, there's no reason to update it.


----------



## lostintransit (Oct 23, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> I'd say never do it unless you really know that your card has a problem which can only be solved through flashing.
> I had that issue with my 5970. It used to go grey-screen while in 2D mode when it under-clocked. Found on more than one source that bios flashing to a more recent bios which had been developed specifically to solve that problem would solve it (I had bought mine very early on release) so I flashed both gpu's bios and it worked fine since then.



In Feb 2010 I had a custom system made, which also included a sapphire 5970. From practically day one the card produced random artifacts in 2D. Complained the shop and they eventual sent it back, olny for the card to be returned, stating thre was no fault. Well that was cr#p, that day more random 2D artifacts.

I have not over clocked the card, its remained on factory settings. I only have started using the fans because it seems to get hot even in 2D mode. Between 55 - 59C is not uncommon. Then I hit it with the fans to cool it down. I also have a Antec 910 box and that has a heap of fan cooling so, it shouldn't be over heating. I clean the box and fans on a regular basis. I also have 1000w Corsair PSU, so it's not a PSU issue either.

I'm not a hardcore gamer, I merely like to playing games with all eye candy on. Since then I have all but gave up and have frustratingly put up with this issue. I still use the system and recent updated to Win7. However the problems have since got a lot worse since the updated OS. Albeit the card is no longer hot property but it still meets my needs. Plus I'm not cashed up enough to just dump the card and buy another.

Now not only do the 2D artifacts plague me but now the card is freezing too. When I pull up the cards Cpanel, the clock speeds are showing those which should only run in 3D mode. Most times it resets itself but others it give a BSOD. That's a total PITA when you lose stuff.

I'm not savvy with flashing bios, the last thing I flashed was in win 98 (well over 12+ years ago). Now with Win7 I'm totally clueless.  So I'd like to get this issue fixed. Could someone give me some newbie tips and or point me to a link where it shows a step by step on how to flash this bios in Win7, thanks 

I guess a safer option is, take it to the PC shop and get the tech to flash it.


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 23, 2013)

If the BIOS update is from the manufacturer, you SHOULD do it according to the instructions. 
The college in which I study gave each of us a laptop(HP 430). In its previous BIOS versions, it had a serious issue that the BIOS automatically got corrupted and recovery was impossible. Under warranty, the company changed the motherboards. But after the warranty period expired, many students who had not updated their BIOS had to dispose off their laptops because of the issue as HP was charging a ridiculous amount for replacing the motherboard. I updated the BIOS and so did many of my friends as I told them the importance. All of our laptops are running butter smooth and not a single Indian Rupee has been spent for those laptops.


----------



## leeb2013 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm always flashing the BIOS. Started with my GTX680 using Nvidia BIOS tweaker, did it for XFX 7950DD's and now HIS ICEq 7950's. Although most things can be set in Afterburner etc, sometimes it does strange things, like set the GPU voltage high for 2D and 3D. Also flashing the BIOS get's rid of that ridiculous AMD boost, 1.25v for 925MHz, WTH! Then it constantly throttles down to 850MHz! No thanks, I set 1.1v core and run at 1000MHz core and 6000-7000memory, nice and fast but cool running too. You can flash a nice fan profile too. If you need a bit more grunt, a nice 1150/7000 flash does the trick. The BIOS editing s/w is written by a guy on here, it works a treat. Best if you have a BIOS switch, just in case, but touch wood, in >50 BIOS flashes to 5 cards, never had an issue. But you need to know what you are doing.


----------



## cmanning27 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've always stayed away from flashing vbios but decided to give it a go just to get rid of the gpu boost 2.0 crap. I flashed the bios on my titans yesterday using techinfernos bios and it's a night and day difference but daaaaannnggg was I nervous about trashing $2,000 lol. Yes, I saved my original bios.


----------



## Rudolf_8 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi, sorry for reviving the old thread but search didn't find me anything. I'm still reading up on this and just have a small questions though,

If I would flash a graphics card and it for some reason doesn't work or turns out to be unstable or similar, is it as simple as just physically replacing it with another card that I know works, boot the computer and everything should work as before again?(so I can at least use my computer). Does the flashing only affect the graphics card, or does it also make changes somewhere else on the computer?

Thanks


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 10, 2016)

Subject to drivers    for different card (existing drivers may work for same brand  ie AMD or Nvidia )
the answer is Yes
Different versions of windows may object to Hardware change and you ""MAY HAVE TO REACTIVATE WINDOWS""


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 10, 2016)

Also, if your motherboard has a PLX chip, it maybe possible to accidentally flash that, which will cause serious problems.  These boards are usually high end (but not X79/X99) that offer sli at 2x16.

If in doubt - just don't flash.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 10, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> These boards are usually high end (but not X79/X99) that offer sli at 2x16.



for example my EVGA Z77 FTW.  Has a PLX chip with 5 PCI E slots


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2016)

Rudolf_8 said:


> Hi, sorry for reviving the old thread but search didn't find me anything. I'm still reading up on this and just have a small questions though,
> 
> If I would flash a graphics card and it for some reason doesn't work or turns out to be unstable or similar, is it as simple as just physically replacing it with another card that I know works, boot the computer and everything should work as before again?(so I can at least use my computer). Does the flashing only affect the graphics card, or does it also make changes somewhere else on the computer?
> 
> Thanks



It will only affect the card, not the MB. But recommend you don't flash BIOS on a GPU and if you do back up the original


----------

